# Outbackers.com



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I know it sounds maybe a little weird but maybe not too far off the mark. Outbackers certainly changed my life. Here's how.

1. I met a whole bunch of people I now know as freinds.
2. I have got help from complete strangers that asked for nothing in return
3. I have had the opportunity to do the same for some one else.
4. I have seen silly things that I have done blossom in to monsters at Wolfwoods and my own expense creating, coffee spitting, soda through the nose, teary eyed belly splitting laughter that a whole family of people have enjoyed.
5. In turn I have been on the other end watching others do the same. Heck we keep tylenol running off the shelf!

Anyway most of you know what I am talking about. Some of you new people will find out soon enough. Sit down one or two evenings with a cup of coffee or whatever and just have a look in the forums. There is an alternate universe in here. And one I am happy to be part of.

So to the new members and the ones that are here lurking in the anonymous shadows, enjoy, drink the kool aid as we say!

Outbackers isn't just a site. It is a family that all are welcome in.

Eric


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm with you Eric. I've enjoyed the friends made on here and look forward to meeting many of them in person at the SoCal rally. If it wasn't for this site and all the help I get I may not even own an RV.


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Personal Message
PDX_Doug

Administrative Warning, Sep 20 2007, 10:35 AM 
Outbackers Contributor
Group: Admin
Posts: 9422
Member No.: 653
Joined: 16-November 04

CC: CamperAndy, camping479, HootBob, NDJollyMon, PDX_Doug, tdvffjohn 
________________________________________
Labby,

I really don't know where you got the notion that camping posts are the only acceptable topic for Outbackers, and at this point I don't care. Myself, as well as others, have attempted to clarify this misunderstanding with you. Yet you continue to push the issue to the point of actively trying to disrupt the community, and publicly challenge the administration of the forum.

The current tack you are on must stop now. The continued cheap shots will not be tolerated. Furthermore, I encourage you to carefully review the Forum Rules & Guidelines you agreed to abide by when you joined Outbackers.

This PM is being sent as a first and final warning. Please refrain from continuing down the path you are following. If you chose to continue in the current vein, your ability to participate in the community will be restricted.

PDX_Doug
Administrator
cc: The Moderating Team


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I'm sure I'm not alone when I say that Outbackers has become a part of my everyday life...

Whenever I get into a conversation about camping and rv'ing with people, I always bring up my Outbacker friends.

Well, this group of people on the internet...uh, this group of Outbacker people...uh, my camping friend on the other side of the U.S....

It's funny having to explain that I'm going camping or that I spend so much time with a bunch of people I've never met...these really cool people from the internet that happen to have the same kind of trailer that we have









Awww...It's time for a {{{{{GROUP HUG!!}}}}}


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Yes, I agree, it is an alternate universe









It is very nice to escape for a while each day to a different world. It has been especially nice this summer because there have been days at work, where if I didn't have OB.com, I would have lost my mind (most of SE Mich is in a corporate restructuring right now...







)

Anyway, thanks for the family everyone! I will need Eric (or MaeJae) to come into my work one of these days and explain why I sit at my desk chuckling so often









By the way, this website has eliminated nighttime tv viewing, so I would suspect that the networks will be complaining shortly.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

I know all of my friends are sick (and tired) of me starting every conversation with "You know, so & so on Outbackers said...."

I l







it here! I actually miss everyone when I am off camping and can barely wait to hear about the next adventure of


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

No

Perhaps after my first rally that might change, but I doubt it.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Mgonzo2u said:


> No
> 
> Perhaps after my first rally that might change, but I doubt it.


I heard it takes two rallies.


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

I'm ready for a round of "Kumbaya" to break out here any second now...









Seriously, now that school has started, I'm back to the grind again and my free time has been greatly diminished. But I have to say that I miss coming here and posting pictures of Staff's adventures and creating bedlam. I hope to be able to attend a rally next year and meet some of you face to face. I wouldn't have ever discovered this place if it weren't for Nathan giving me the head's up. Thanks!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Mgonzo2u said:


> No
> 
> Perhaps after my first rally that might change, but I doubt it.


OK, well... On a lighter note, I do appreciate being able to ask just about anything without fear of getting a snotty response, as is customary on the other website.

I have been camping with the family for many years, and it wasn't until I had this common thread with others, that seem to bring us all together. I have certainly met more people (that I can call friends) in a shorter amount of time because of this site!
I recall a time when a fellow Outbacker was broken down on the side of the road, when over the hill came the Calvery... Within minutes there were (6 ?) Outbackers surrounding the stricken rig, with enough tools and know how to rebuild a space shuttle! Would that have happened without the bond that we all have? Hummm... I dont think so!


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Nicely put Eric!
(just watch your back for a while)


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

When I campaigned with my wife to get a camper she was reluctant. It was hard for her to envision what she was getting into and the unknown tends to paralyze her Engineering-Side. Outbackers provided us a lot of the answers she needed to feel informed. Since meeting up with other Outbackers we have seen our social circle expand to include people of all walks of life from all over the U.S..

Of course this has all come at a price. She now understands the difference between black and gray tanks, manages to not routinely blow circuit breakers, has learned how to deal with living in close proximity with her family during a thunderstorm, has become accustomed to strange kids spending the night, tolerates filth encrusted kids (and husbands) more than before, and has learned to accept the gentle swaying motion of the trailer as we rumble down the road.

Reverie


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> I know all of my friends are sick (and tired) of me starting every conversation with "You know, so & so on Outbackers said...."
> 
> I l
> 
> ...


so funny! I am always yakking about the forum and then trying to explain I hang out with a zillion strangers on the internet and once in awhile meet up with them! soon they will start to Catch An Outbacker!







I don't work and having all of you on here is my sanity. The laughter and tears and joys and sadness have been overwhelming. The addiction is impossible to break. I have loved meeting people in person at rally's and meeting up last summer with Crismon4 and regardless of what is said, they ARE nice people







, met WA Cougar and Bluewedge for breakfast this year in May. Had never met WA Cougar but had met Bluewedge ( My dog loves loves loves their dogs....right Dave and Cheryl?) . Not many of us get to meet the God of the forum, our fearless owner,Doug







, and the man that knows EVERYTHING, Camper Andy. The dogs I have met and petted are awesome!Where else could you possibly ever meet so many people? and it's funny to live in the same town as Y guy and have yet to meet him! but did meet Dawgs for dinner one night.
I love the forum








Where else could you go for advice, sympathy, support, kindness, and the occasional butt chewing? we have seen deaths, marriages,l graduations, birth, TOTAL property overhaul, stolen Staff, Water melon throwing high speed chase, and something about a conveyor belt. It's better than any tv show.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Made some new friends, picked up some good ideas but lifechanging??

Mike


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

[quote 
Where else could you go for advice, sympathy, support, kindness, and the occasional butt chewing? we have seen deaths, marriages,l graduations, birth, TOTAL property overhaul, stolen Staff, Water melon throwing high speed chase, and something about a conveyor belt. It's better than any tv show.
[/quote]

Well there ya are!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Well, my life has changed in that........

I spend part of almost every day talking with people I've never met,
I laugh at jokes I'd never have heard,
I read about some of the wildest and craziest people on earth (you know who you are),
I've met some of the nicest people I have ever met,
I worry about people who I don't even know,
I now know that people who don't know me seem to care about what happens to me, too,
I can't wait to get back online to see what's going on now.

Yes, I guess my life has changed somewhat. And for the better.

Mark


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nathan said:


> By the way, this website has eliminated nighttime tv viewing, so I would suspect that the networks will be complaining shortly.


AGREE !!!
My DW has made many comments on the fact that the kids are in bed and im in the office on the computer and she is sitting alone on the couch watching TV. Each night there is a "honey, can you leave your "virtual" friends and come out here and sit with me for a little bit." I usually do....


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

Not sure it's changed my life but I do find myself addicted to checking the site everyday. I have only met and spoke with one O/B'er and that was while we were waiting for the Cape May Ferry in Delaware. He was not even aware of this site-I told him what a great help this site can be to both inexperienced and experienced TT campers. I find myself quoting this site when I talk to friends about travel trailers.

I've learned alot here that has really been a big help to us with our O/B. It's a great site and I hope at some point to meet some of you.

I guess you could say the biggest thing for me has been the education you all dispense.

Love the 23rs but would love to have a 25rss.

Rayman


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Eric, are *you *really asking *me *if Outbackers has changed my life ? That's a rhetorical question - right?









In all seriousness (well, ok. So there's always _some _fun to be had!), you've all said it pretty well! Maybe the only thing I'd add is that EVERY time we head out with the TT, I feel like the backseat is filled beyond capacity with friends who are there waiting ...just in case we need some help. Not to mention, Eric - who, for all his Miata-covetting







Wolfwood-remodelling







& Staff-kidnapping







has stepped out of "virtual" status and would be/has been on our doorstep - in person - if/when needed (inspite of his innate but well-earned fear of African Blackwood )! 









It's kind of a funny phenomenon - this invisible conscience you've become and that I'm always very aware of as we head out. From our earliest days as newbies, even before we bought our first TT, you have all been present ! (How do you _do_that?!







Geeeeez! You even went to Africa with us!) What a wonderful comfort you've been as we've ventured off to discover 'the world'. This, of course, then morphs into the realization that I can spend many contented hours ABSORBED in 'talking' to so many people whose faces I have never met and, yet, who I consider friends.

Although perhaps not "life changing", Outbackers.com (the members, actually) have certainly re-adjusted some perspective for me. I think Mark summed it up perfectly when he said: "I worry about people who I don't even know _and_ I now know that people who don't know me seem to care about what happens to me, too." Simply amazing!

----------------------------------------------
*"Outbackers.com. It's more than just a site. It's a family!" *
Pretty much says it all, doesn't it? 
----------------------------------------------
Did you know that this wonderful statement - slogan - mantra - was coined by our own HootBob?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> ----------------------------------------------
> Did you know that this wonderful statement - slogan - mantra - was coined by our own HootBob?


And....it's permanently tatooed on his arm









Come on Hootbob, where's that photo??


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

skippershe said:


> ----------------------------------------------
> Did you know that this wonderful statement - slogan - mantra - was coined by our own HootBob?


And....it's permanently tatooed on his arm









Come on Hootbob, where's that photo??
[/quote]


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> By the way, this website has eliminated nighttime tv viewing, so I would suspect that the networks will be complaining shortly.


AGREE !!!
My DW has made many comments on the fact that the kids are in bed and im in the office on the computer and she is sitting alone on the couch watching TV. Each night there is a "honey, can you leave your "virtual" friends and come out here and sit with me for a little bit." I usually do....
[/quote]

VIRTUAL? gasp!


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

I dont know if it fit's in with this topic but......









What Are Friends For

Many people will walk in and out of your life,
But only true friends will
leave footprints in your heart.
To handle yourself, use your head;
To handle others, use your heart.
Anger is only one letter short of danger.
If someone betrays you once, it is his fault; 
If he betrays you twice, it is your fault.
Great minds discuss ideas; 
Average minds discuss events; 
Small minds discuss people.
He who loses money, loses much; 
He, who loses a friend, loses much more; 
He, who loses faith, loses all.
Beautiful young people are accidents of nature, 
But beautiful old people are works of art.
Learn from the mistakes of others. 
You can't live long enough to make them all yourself.
Friends, you and me.... 
You brought another friend.... 
And then there were 3.... 
We started our group.... 
Our circle of friends.... 
And like that circle.... 
There is no beginning or end.... 
Yesterday is history. 
Tomorrow is mystery. 
Today is a gift. That's why it's called the present.

Ed


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Well, not yet sure that my life has changed.

I am far more afraid that my TV isn't big enough.

I do wish I had a cell card for my laptop so that I could get online from the campground.

I wish I could make the Vermont rally.

I have discovered both how little I know about OBing in a TT, but also how much I do know about it.

And I am thoroughly grateful for the advice and encouragement, and good humor, of everyone here.

And, still worried about my TV.....

Tell me when to stop.

Bob


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Eagleeyes said:


> ............Tell me when to stop.
> 
> Bob


STOP!!! And come to the Rally! We'll have plenty of antidote on hand!!!!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Eagleeyes said:


> Well, not yet sure that my life has changed.
> 
> I am far more afraid that my TV isn't big enough.
> 
> ...


Buy the 1 ton truck... everyone is doing it!!!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> ............Tell me when to stop.
> 
> Bob


STOP!!! And come to the Rally! We'll have plenty of antidote on hand!!!!!

[/quote]

Drink the Koool Aiiid........Drink the Kooool Aiiid!!!!


----------



## KampinwitKids (May 24, 2006)

Here is just a couple of things I have learned form all of you... lifechanging..,,,maybe

1. If you take the weekend off to attend a Rally, you need to take the next week off too, so you have the time to do all the mods you saw at the rally.

1 1/2. Mods even happen at rallies ie: Kevins bar!

2. DO NOT have any liquid in your mouth while reading some of these posts, it will come out your nose! - especially coffee!

3. Certainly met a great bunch of people!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Ahhh... Brian, you forget that the bar area idea was just a spin off of your established mod! And of course, I've got me winter mod idea now- which will be revealed at our spring rally.

Thank you too for providing me with the emergency hose extension- I owe you for that...!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

I know this is from last fall, but I didn't find you all til later, and didn't find this thread til today, so am bumping it with my response, so more newbies can find it. 
I can say without a doubt that this forum has changed my life. For all the reasons that others have mentioned, and some of my own. When I qoute the forum, which is often I say "my friend in "whereever" said whatever". DH and I are selfemployed, so do 99% of everything we do together, which doesn't really lead to stimulating dinner conversation, but since I found OBer's .com we have alot of converstations, that we wouldn't have had. He reads the forum before I get up in the morning, and I read after he goes to sleep at night, so we each see some things that the other doesn't and share them, or tell each other be sure to read this or that. Anyway... you get the idea. 
We enjoy it!! and have yet to meet any fellow outbackers, but are signed up for the NE spring rally and the Niagra falls rally, so will have a face to put with the names and stories soon!!
Thanks,
Ember and Stacey


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi my name is joe and i got a problem. Im addicted to this site. Now would be the time for intervention







. Ok maybe its just not me. The DW thinks im crazy looking at the site all the time.
Cant thank you all enough though. I think ive learned more in 3 months about my tt then i would have in 10 years.
Thanks, Joe


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

Life changing, maybe not, but as a source of support and knowledge, this site cannot be beat. When I went to the Persian Gulf, you guys gave me support and encouragement, and that meant a lot. And recently when our dog has to be put to sleep, again you provided kind words and support. Oh yeah, when I needed help with the Outback, you were there and gave me some great ideas on mod's as well as ideas on how to do things the right way. And I have tried to return the favor by giving some of my ideas back to the community. One thing that I appreciate from this community is there is no financial gain by giving advice or suggesting an idea where at a RV dealer or parts dealer, they are going to try and sell you something since they are ruled by the almighty dollar. Not here. You guys provide assistance and advice based solely on experience, and that is the best kind going. Thank you.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

jozway said:


> Hi my name is joe and i got a problem. Im addicted to this site. Now would be the time for intervention
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Joe,

We had a OA (Outbackers Anonymous) group but it didn't work. Seems Outbackeritis Camperus Maximus is currently uncurable. The only thing that helps with the symptoms, I am told, (By Wolfwood) is Kool Aid. So drink the Kool Aid and give in to the horror!









Eric


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Life changing? Definitely. I don't know how I got along without the site. The people are what makes it no matter what name it goes by. However, I have to say even for people that lurk, if this site stopped tomorrow I am positive my pulse and heart would also. Life just can't exist without this great forum and our ability of bumping our post count weather we have something to contribute or not. Oh, I almost forgot, I just wanted to say hi


----------



## perry6217 (Feb 20, 2008)

jozway said:


> Hi my name is joe and i got a problem. Im addicted to this site. Now would be the time for intervention
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joe,

We are newby's and I do not comment much but I thought it might be time. I look at the sight all the time! It is VERY informative. We just bought our TT (learned a new abbreviation) from an individual last month. Although he showed us a lot about the TT I have learned a whole lot more just from reading these forums. We are going to the Rally in Florida in June and I am looking forward to meeting everyone and seeing all the great mods. By the way I amsume DH means dear husband. Am I correct?

Gail


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

dylan said:


> Hi my name is joe and i got a problem. Im addicted to this site. Now would be the time for intervention
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joe,

We are newby's and I do not comment much but I thought it might be time. I look at the sight all the time! It is VERY informative. We just bought our TT (learned a new abbreviation) from an individual last month. Although he showed us a lot about the TT I have learned a whole lot more just from reading these forums. We are going to the Rally in Florida in June and I am looking forward to meeting everyone and seeing all the great mods. By the way I amsume DH means dear husband. Am I correct?

Gail
[/quote]

You are absolutely right! DH (Dear or Da*n Husband) there is also DD, DS, DW, SOB (Some Other Brand) and whole bunch of others!

Don't worry! We'll have you talkin' Outbackerese in no time at all!!

Eric


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

egregg57 said:


> Hi my name is joe and i got a problem. Im addicted to this site. Now would be the time for intervention
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Joe,

We had a OA (Outbackers Anonymous) group but it didn't work. Seems Outbackeritis Camperus Maximus is currently uncurable. The only thing that helps with the symptoms, I am told, (By Wolfwood) is Kool Aid. So drink the Kool Aid and give in to the horror!









Eric
[/quote]

Eric
Well the PNW Rally is in may so i should have my first taste of the outbacker medicine (Kool Aide). I've also heard too much medicine could cause one to forget they even took it







Im sure that wont be the case 
Joe


----------

